# Pizza Dough Recipe



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 27, 2021)

Well got blood work done today and hopefully some Med's to knock out this sinus infection that has made it to my lungs!  Now I ready fo a pizza.  Been a couple months.  Looking for something like a hand toss style.  A bit on the thicker style.  Not had much luck making in the past.  I have 00 flour.  Going to make a cheeseburger kind of like Dominoe's with the ketchup mustard sauce and pickles.  Anyone have a dough recipe I could not mess up?  I can spend few days if have to and have some dried sourdough starter can bring back to life if needed.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey Brian, here's a screenshot of one. It originally was posted by John 

 Smokin' in AZ
  and was shared by John, 

 SmokinVOLfan
  . So you might have to change your name to John in order for it to turn out! .








Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 27, 2021)

I actually just made some of 

 Smokin' in AZ
 dough a couple days ago. Made a pepperoni and a pulled pork bbq pizza. Cant go wrong Brian. Stuff is quick, easy, and great!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 27, 2021)

My last 2 attempts not so great and when you only eat pizza every few months that sucks!  I thought about just buying one but one more chance.  Last one was my fault.  Looking at gauge wrong on kettle pizza oven and thought was to cold and was to hot!  Burned in 5 minutes.  Think I will just use oven this time.


----------



## clifish (Oct 27, 2021)

Yeah those ovens get hot.  My wood burning one gets my stone up 600 deg + and cooks the pie in about 3 minutes.  It gets so hot I have to use long BBQ gloves to peel it out.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 27, 2021)

Pizzeria Style Dough
Here is the one I use exclusively with great results every time.

Enjoy,
John

Jim Lahey’s 72-Hour Pizza Dough
(From baking steel.com/blog/72-hour-pizza-dough)​
Ingredients:

7 1/2 C (1100 grams) Bread Flour
4 tsp. (38 grams) Fine Sea Salt
1/2 tsp. (2 grams) Active Dry Yeast
3 C (780 grams) Warm Water

Directions Day 1:

             In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, salt, and yeast.

Slowly add the water and mix with a wooden spoon just to combine.
Once the mixture is moistened, remove the dough from the bowl and knead on a lightly floured counter top for 2-3 minutes to remove any clumps. (The dough won’t become elastic, but should form a loose ball.)
Place the dough in a lightly oiled bowl and cover with a damp, clean kitchen towel to prevent it from drying out and developing a skin.
Allow the covered dough to sit for 24 hours at room temperature. It will double in size and you may see bubbles forming on the surface.
After 24 Hours Day 2:

Place the dough on a lightly floured counter top.
Divide the dough into seven equal portions (240 grams each). Make dough balls by gently folding each ball into itself about 16-18 times turning the dough 90˚ each time. Tightly pinch the bottom.
Place each dough ball into a lightly oiled covered deli takeaway container and place in the refrigerator for 48 to 96 hours. The “strike zone” for the dough, in terms of optimal texture and flavor, is on days 3 through 5 (or, 48-96 hours after the bulk fermentation).
Remove from the refrigerator at least 1 hour before use to allow the dough to come to room temperature.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 27, 2021)

Brian you might also check out cast iron pizza pans on amazon. I got one in a Christmas exchange from 

 tx smoker
 and love the thing. Everything seems to cook evenly whether I use it in the oven or in the grill.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 27, 2021)

Those make nice pizza pans! Need to use mine more! And 

 BandCollector
  recipe he uses is good! I had a brain fart and couldn't remember his name lol. Have also used a recipe from 

 chopsaw
  also with great results! We have also used frozen bread dough and made some pretty good pizzas... but kinda feels like cheating!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 27, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> ! We have also used frozen bread dough


Don't leave out flour tortillas . Makes a great thin crust . I've done singles , and over lapped them on a cookie sheet to make a bigger pizza . 
Next time your out camping , try the 10 tortilla pizza in a dutch oven .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Don't leave out flour tortillas . Makes a great thin crust . I've done singles , and over lapped them on a cookie sheet to make a bigger pizza .
> Next time your out camping , try the 10 tortilla pizza in a dutch oven .


That won't be till next year but sure we'll have some decent weather yet this fall so might have to build a fire and give that a try! If it stops raining and wind stops blowing!

Ryan


----------



## Bytor (Oct 27, 2021)

Going  at least two day ferment and even three or four for a great dough is the way to go.  Lahey's method is spot on.  70 % hydration, give or take produces a great crust.  Might be a little sticky to work with,but works out great.


----------



## bregent (Oct 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I have 00 flour.



Brian, '00' flour is great if you are making true Neapolitan style at extreme temps, but can be counter productive for the type of pizza you are looking to make. Stick with bread flour for the pizza dough and save the '00' for hand made pasta instead.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi Brian , everyone has given you lots of good pizza dough recipes.

Here is one more you can try if you want.

It is broken down from a large batch that we used to make for 30 large pizzas . The dough is very workable. It makes
a nice thick crust . You can use it right away  ( after 30 minute sit ) or you can wrap in a greased bag and place in fridge and let it rise there .
You can leave in fridge for about a day or so. You can use out of the fridge , or let it warm up to room temp if you want.

This will make 1 - 18" pizza or 2 - 12"( or you can judge how thick you want your crust )

This is a very good working dough. And yes it is a good dough to be tossed / or spin in the air if you want. lol







Hope you can make out my hand writing, this is out of my cook binder . I blew it up for you to read better I hope

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2021)

The recipe I use makes approx 35 oz of Dough. Enough for one Thick Sicilian Style Pizza in a 13" X 18" Half Sheet Pan, 3- 12" Round or 3-Boli's. The dough has a bit of a tangy flavor and can be ready to bake given 1 hour to Proof and 1 hour to Rest after punching. However, more flavor and tang will build with an overnight Refer Rest...JJ

*JJ's PIZZA DOUGH*

5C Bread or AP Flour
1Pk Instant Yeast
2Tbs Sugar
1Tbs Kosher Salt
2Tbs EVOO
1C HOT (140°F) Water
1C Cold Buttermilk
Mix dry ingredients. Combine wet ingredients. Dump wet onto dry. Mix then Knead 10 minutes.
Place in a lightly oiled bowl, cover and Proof 1 hour in a warm area.
Punch gently to deflate. Knead a couple times, cover and rest 1 hour or Refer Rest overnight....JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2021)

I’ll tell you what Brian, we have a good recipe from King Arthur, but for $.99 you can get a ball of pizza dough from Walmart. It’s with their cook at home pizzas. At least that was what is was before the supply shortage. We get one or two & keep them in the freezer for a quick pizza meal. Although when time allows the homemade ones are better.
Al


----------



## sandyut (Oct 28, 2021)

Couple options:

if you have a sourdough starter - then you can use the bread recipe.  after the final rise, just kneed and form to a ball and toss in the refer for a few hours.
before i made bread I would buy raw dough from Great Harvest bead company.  Whole foods also sells a good dough for a couple bucks
I used the Tyler Florence dough recipe for years as well with good success.
Good luck!  A good pie is so good!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I’ll tell you what Brian, we have a good recipe from King Arthur, but for $.99 you can get a ball of pizza dough from Walmart. It’s with their cook at home pizzas. At least that was what is was before the supply shortage. We get one or two & keep them in the freezer for a quick pizza meal. Although when time allows the homemade ones are better.
> Al


I have checked.  Our Walmart does not carry.  Thanks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I’ll tell you what Brian, we have a good recipe from King Arthur, but for $.99 you can get a ball of pizza dough from Walmart. It’s with their cook at home pizzas. At least that was what is was before the supply shortage. We get one or two & keep them in the freezer for a quick pizza meal. Although when time allows the homemade ones are better.
> Al


I just cant eat pizza very often.  The last good I did was with you rhelp.  Lower temp.  I was trying to do that again last time on my kettle pizza again.  Added less charcoal to start but than was reading gauge wrong.  Looked way cold so added more.  Well it was hot and I made hotter!  Burn to a crisp.

Found last good.  





						Pizza on the Que
					

A big Thanks goes to SmokingAl for his tips.  Lower temp, not so many toppings and talking me into giving it another go on the kettle.  First I used this recipe and halved it.  https://www.tasteandtellblog.com/homemade-pizza-dough-recipe/.  Her biggest thing is leave the dough very sticky.  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

